# Dean Feeling the Heat...



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080428/ap_ ... crats_dean

but funny, no mention of Michigan or Florida....if they force Hilary out before the convention that will only favor McCain......guess the "all inclusive" party is willing to gamble disenfranchisement of some supporters....like i said, it is a calculated risk.....i love it!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MI and FL have become the 800 lbs gorilla on the back of the DFL. I don't know what they're going to do...or what they should do. I just can't believe that both states were stupid enough to hold primaries when the party said they wouldn't count.

It'll be interesting to see what happens. But yet again, the Dems are shooting themselves in the foot.

...When the competition is inept it's no wonder the Republicans have been so successful winning elections in recent times. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Florida and Michigan knew what the rules were.They chose to ignore them.Obama didn't even campaign there because he knew it would be wasted money.

The "all inclusive" party includes people who follow the rules laid out before hand.But it's OK with hunter9494 if you go against the rules..I guess for someone who hates Obama and the Democrats.....what else can we expect?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no problem Ken, the Repubs will be happy to take in the Michigan and Florida voters, it is the dems loss and if they feel they can give them up so much the better......just pointing out the foolishness of the party.....in a close race, they could easily lose due to their stubborness to annoint Obama, as the polls show, he is neck and neck with mc cain....... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure wish the conservatives had someone better running. I think Obama is shooting himself in the foot so often it will look like Swiss cheese by the time the election comes around. What an opportunity, and here we sit with McDuffus.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agreed Plainsman, we sure could have done better......


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I voted Thompson


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We all could have done better this year. Crap.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You're right.....but it is what it is.I still haven't decided yet.I really would like a change from what we have had the past 8 years.But I still don't trust either of the Democrats.Once again it will come down to a lesser of 2 evils I guess or just saying.....The h*ll with it and trying the big change.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a theory that the dems realize neither of their people can win. They see the economy is in a down cycle and no president can change it. But the President will take the blame for it. So, let a Republican win this election and go after him next time when they have a real canidate.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> I have a theory that the dems realize neither of their people can win. They see the economy is in a down cycle and no president can change it. But the President will take the blame for it. So, let a Republican win this election and go after him next time when they have a real canidate.


The Dems out here are pretty rabid about winning...

With the hatred towards the current guy in office, the economy, the never ending war... they want to win bad...

But most importantly, the most important reason they want to win, is the changeover in the next 4 years in the Supreme Court. I believe 3? justices are in their late 70's or older, and several, most notably Scalia are looking to retire.

The next president will have a major impact on our nation's constitution for the next 50 years...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

The dems were frantic about winning when that Lame duck Kerry was thrown out there. They threw a babbling country cluber out there so as not to get in the way of Hillary for this term. They werent counting on Obama, who I recall saying 4 yrs ago that there was no way he would pursue the presidency this term because he lacked experience.

Now here we are, the great battle ensuing, and not to be over soon. The National convention is in June, and its very likely that he'll get the nod. I dont think Hillary will bow out gracefully, so Im thinkin she'll still be speaking her bit for a few weeks. All of this will greatly reduce the time the dems have to meand the inter party wounds over such a long battle, and start prepping themselves for the real campaign. Its gonna be an interesting election.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Ryan I understand that out in western Washington their hoping for a dem win. They are also hoping it will stop raining some day as well. I graduated from Highschool in Tacoma. Went to a few colleges out there as well. And when I got the opportunity to leave that head in the sand hippie laden part of the state I did. Don't think for a minute that western Washington is a good cross section of America. It's not. It's too bad that the I-5 corridor has enough people to inflict their asphalt mentality on the good people in the eastern part of the state. I know you don't like to be disagreed with so I apologize in advance.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know, the big change in the House and Senate has been pretty much a big flop. Seems change isn't so much of a change after all.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> I don't know, the big change in the House and Senate has been pretty much a big flop. Seems change isn't so much of a change after all.


good point!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> Ryan I understand that out in western Washington their hoping for a dem win. They are also hoping it will stop raining some day as well. I graduated from Highschool in Tacoma. Went to a few colleges out there as well. And when I got the opportunity to leave that head in the sand hippie laden part of the state I did. Don't think for a minute that western Washington is a good cross section of America. It's not. It's too bad that the I-5 corridor has enough people to inflict their asphalt mentality on the good people in the eastern part of the state. I know you don't like to be disagreed with so I apologize in advance.


:huh:

Disagree with me all you want  That hasn't stopped anyone in the past as has been evidenced here.

Note: it is currently a sunny balmy 62 here now....the rain here stopped today around 4 hours ago. 8)

I love it when others from other parts of the country try and label another part of the country. We currently have a Republican Representative in Congress from Western Washington. What does North Dakota have again?

What part of the country does give the best cross section of representation? Is North Dakota more representative as a cross section compared to Washington? Seriously? What do you think?

With all the various ethnicities out here, wide range of incomes, high immigrant (non Hispanic) population, and high education levels, I think it is pretty safe to say that this area of the country does indeed represent a pretty varied cross representation for statistical mean purposes. To imply that everyone out here is a bunch of loony hippies who all vote Demobrat is ludicrous, and represents a need/desire to pigeonhole label people a certain way. That is very much a ethnocentric trait that many in North Dakota possess whether they'd like to admit it or not. Here are a few facts comparing the two geographic areas...and more importantly how they match up as a statistical mean to the US as a whole.

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/53000.html

 People ...........................................Washington <--> USA 
Population, 2006 estimate ....................6,395,798 .... 299,398,484 
Pop, pct change, Apr 2000-July 2006 ...........8.5% .........6.4% 
Population, 2000 .................................5,894,121 ......281,421,906

White persons, percent, 2006 (a) ..............84.8% ..........80.1% 
Black persons, percent, 2006 (a) ................3.6% ..........12.8% 
Asian persons, percent, 2006 (a) ...............6.6% .......... 4.4% 
Persons of Hispanic origin, 2006 (b).............9.1%..........14.8% 
White persons not Hispanic,2006 ...............76.5%..........66.4%

Here is North Dakota
http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/38000.html


People ........................................................ND <--> USA
Population, 2006 estimate .................................635,867 ....299,398,484 
Population, percent change, April2000- July 2006.. -1.0%.....6.4% 
Population, 2000 ..............................................642,200....281,421,906

White persons, percent, 2006 (a) ........................91.9%.....80.1% 
Black persons, percent, 2006 (a) .........................*0.8%....12.8%*
American Indian , percent, 2006 (a) ...................... 5.4%....... 1.0% 
Asian persons, percent, 2006 (a)............................ *0.7%........4.4%* 
Persons of Hispanic origin, percent, 2006..................*1.7%......14.8% *
White persons not Hispanic, percent, 2006.......... *90.4%.....66.4%*

I think the facts speak for themselves... but we can further break down those demographics if the mood strikes you by age, education, income, party affiliation tendencies, medians for those areas etc..

I never made the insinuation that this area of the country has all the answers, I simply replied that the United States as a whole is fed up with the afore mentioned issues, and that this president is currently seeing the worst approval ratings since they started tracking that stat. Those views are *NOT* limitied to western Washingtion Swift. That is the opinion from 80% of America.

Ryan


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Pennsylvania
Washington State
Washington DC
Maryland
Texas
Georgia
Alabama
Tennessee
Kentucky
North Dakota
South Dakota
Ansbach, Germany
The list of places I've lived atleast 2 years in. I'm 42 now. That is the cross section of the US I'm speaking of. Ryan if you go out and meet all those demographics you speak of in WA you might find out things aren't so as posted my CNN everyday. Chances are your small group your hang with are a bunch of liberal CNN watchers that can't form an opinion without hearing it first from an anchorman.

Drive the sixty miles south to Ft Lewis and McChord AFB and ask them about the war and the President maybe having been there you can learn a find a new perspective.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> Ryan if you go out and meet all those demographics you speak of in WA you might find out things aren't so as posted my CNN everyday. Chances are your small group your hang with are a bunch of liberal CNN watchers that can't form an opinion without hearing it first from an anchorman.
> 
> Drive the sixty miles south to Ft Lewis and McChord AFB and ask them about the war and the President maybe having been there you can learn a find a new perspective.


Swift

Do you really think that the country loves the things Bush has put our country through? Do you think I don't interact with those demographics every day/week I live out here?

Fwiw... I don't hang out with a bunch of liberal CNN watchers. The libs out here hate CNN. They don't care for MSM whatsoever, instead preferring local blogs/sites. Most of my friends can't be labeled. Yes they tend to be more liberal in nature, but they don't blindly vote party affiliation like many conservatives have to. Most of my friends are much more independent and libertarian in their views. Many of them subscribe to CATO principles for government policy.

I bought my Harley down in Tacoma at Destination Harley. I take bike trips down there all the time for a trip, and to get maintenance etc.. As you know, the further south down the 5 corridor you drive, the more conservative you find people, all the ways down thru Chehalis. The HD shop and the local HOG chapter have lots of guys from the base. I do get a very wide cross section of opinions. Here's a little secret: *They don't like Bush or his policies either, but cannot publically run around saying as much!* However he is their Commander in Chief, and they've been drilled into following his lead by order. It is also commonly understood that we don't ask soldiers their political thoughts, both practically and as a matter of policy. They aren't paid for making military policy decisions. Everytime I hear someone ask me to go ask a low ranking soldier their opinion, it stinks of someone asking me to go listen to a memorized position statement about something they really have no thorough political understanding about. I hold retired high ranking officers' opinions in high regard, if I really want to learn a seasoned perspective on a military issue. When asking political opinions of the soldiers down here, the answers you get aren't too deep, and reflect an indocrination into believing only what they are told by their superiors.

And for the record Swift... I dare say that the people I do hang out with here, are much much more likely to keep up on politics than the average person in North Dakota. It stands to reason that because of the profession I'm in, where I work, my pasttimes, and political activism etc .. that it is likely I would run into people who are much better read on politics, are politically active, and better able to analyze what they soak in, both for veracity and spin.

But feel free to keep trying to marginalize me....

It seems to be working great for you.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Ryan your spouting of knowing plenty of soldiers that don't like Bush is akin to the racist saying "I have a black friend".

What has the Bush presidency done to you personally? It sounds like you still have a job. You still ride your Harley whenever. You still spend money. Answer that for a start.


----------

